
IoC Containers Compared. Single and Multi Threaded Speed Test - eljbutler
http://codetuple.com/articles/aspnet/HQMvY32Nzxp/ioc-containers-a-comparison
======
nbevans
Article says "IOC !== DI".

Actually that is wrong.

IOC = Composition Root + DI + Lifetime Management

Be wary of any IOC Container that supports a global static function like
GetInstance<T>(...) As this is not IOC or DI. This is Service Location - a
totally different pattern. IOC Containers that support that often have
confused semantics all over the place.

